# IN MEMORY OF: Cheng Tin Hung () (1930 - May 7, 2005)/ The Shadow Boxer (1974) GIFs



## Stickgrappler (May 7, 2014)

9 years ago today, Cheng Tin Hung sifu passed away.

Posted some notes and videos in memory of Cheng sifu.

IN MEMORY OF: Cheng Tin Hung (???) (1930 - May 7, 2005) ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps

-------------------------

Cheng Tin Hung sifu appeared in Shaw Brothers' The Shadow Boxer (1974). I made some GIFs of him in his honor.











4 more GIFs here:

GIFs of Cheng Tin Hung sifu in Shaw Brothers' The Shadow Boxer (1974) ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps

-------------------------

Rest in Peace Cheng sifu


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 8, 2014)

:asian:

Cheng Tin Hung


----------

